# Air build part 2



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

I decided to change some thing up. Sitting on Bagyard shorties but got Bagyard Bombers are on order from [email protected] Had Universal Air manifolds and got got an Accuair manifold from Andrew as well and its amazing!! Switching from a 5 gallon aluminum tank to 2 3gallon tanks. I redid my trunk setup to clean it up. The stuff thats still around from before are Bagyard rears, dual Viar 480c's, billet AVS 7 switch box and FBI's digital gauge. This is what I got done yesterday at .the shop.
the car








before








The tanks








felt like painting (primer)








paint
































The new manifold








the lay out
































Too bad its all hidden








Major thanks go out to [email protected] and Bagyards


----------



## ..serge.. (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Air build part 2 (.FLY GLI.)*

you wanna buy me some bags too?


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Air build part 2 (..serge..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..serge..* »_you wanna buy me some bags too?

haha, you're a funny guy Serge.....


----------



## ..serge.. (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Air build part 2 (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_
haha, you're a funny guy Serge.....









ill do "bodywork" for you


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Air build part 2 (..serge..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..serge..* »_
ill do "bodywork" for you









I think I'll leave that to your brother


----------



## ..serge.. (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Air build part 2 (.FLY GLI.)*

bastard. i hope your thread gets locked now.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Air build part 2 (..serge..)*

on to tonights work
I didnt like the idea of quick disconnects on the manifold/switchbox wiring so I found 8 wire plugs to use instead.
Accuair harness and the donor








My makeshift soldering station, using the fancy Bagyard tool
















After heat shrinking all the soldered wires I wrapped it in a loom
















on to the switchbox wiring
















Didnt like the white plugs, so I painted them black
















and finally, installed








I gotta clean up those foot prints


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looking good!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ignapu)*

looking good clinton http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks guys
Andrew, expect a call later


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Arked5)*

Sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looking good.
Make Pais buy everything else


----------



## DubbinModz (May 22, 2009)

Let us know how the bombers work out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Looking good.
Make Pais buy everything else









Everything except the bags went to someone else









_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinModz* »_Let us know how the bombers work out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dont worry I will!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Air build part 2 (.FLY GLI.)*

doin the business...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome. i gotta see this thing in person


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks awesome. i gotta see this thing in person

thanks eric







come out here


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

fantastic wiring job....good stuff.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

very impressive. love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

Thanks guys. 
My fittings for the senders arrived yesterday, thanks Andrew! Should be doing more work this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey clinton, you should throw up some pics of those new style fittings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
oh and be sure to check out euro tuner next month


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hey clinton, you should throw up some pics of those new style fittings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

oh and be sure to check out euro tuner next month









I will as soon as I find out where cam hid my card reader


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

those other fittings will be there on wednesday


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_those other fittings will be there on wednesday








 
Sweet. I'll get pics up when I get home from the gym


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

not feelin the silver sending units. So why not paint them

























The awesome new fitting Andrew got me!! 3/8" PTC Ts with a 1/8" female thread on top
















Thanks Andrew, Always coming through for me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i try my best to come through for you, even when you're rude to me on facebook.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i try my best to come through for you, even when you're rude to me on facebook.










I'm only only rude cuz I love ya man. In a non **** way


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









This after telling me you loved me on saturday...... I see how this relationship is......


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The new set up looks great!!
i love your car!!!


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubCityVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubCityVR6* »_The new set up looks great!!
i love your car!!!

Thanks man. Still have some work to do now that I have my gauge sending unit problem figured out, Thanks to that andrew dude.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have 4 of those sitting here ha ha I would have just sent them to you.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any reason when you sold the shorties and went with bombers?


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I have 4 of those sitting here ha ha I would have just sent them to you. 

of the fittings?

_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_any reason when you sold the shorties and went with bombers?

just trying something new, I still have the shorties as of now


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

of those T's yes


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_

I'm only only rude cuz I love ya man. In a completely **** way

i knew it!!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.sanya.)*

doing work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

clinton, did that package show up?


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (.sanya.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_
i knew it!!

These are some cool fitting I just got from andrew...... maybe I'll keep em, and the mk3 bombers when they get here









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_clinton, did that package show up?

Yes sir. Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

you guys do work!
wish you guys were on the east to spray my car


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (goonies!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goonies!* »_you guys do work!
wish you guys were on the east to spray my car









thanks. None of us do paint....


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

**** it ill take ill take some body work.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this thing done yet?


----------

